# tercero en discordia



## traduttrice

Adesso che ci penso, sapete dirmi come si dice???
es.: "_Aparece *tercero en discordia* en matrimonio de..."_


----------



## Kraus

Credo "il terzo incomodo".


----------



## traduttrice

¡Grazie! Non l'avevo mai sentita questa frase. 
Son contenta di aver imparato una cosa nuova


----------



## irene.acler

Es una expresión que se usa muy a menudo, también en el lenguaje coloquial. Por ejemplo se utiliza cuando hay una pareja que va a un determinado sitio, y al mismo tiempo hay un tercera persona junta con al pareja. A esa tercera persona se le llama "terzo incomodo". En español existe alguna otra forma para el lenguaje coloquial?


----------



## yaya.mx

Yo digo " ser/hacer mal tercio" o "hacerle de violinista".


----------



## Cristina.

Si dice ir de 'carabina'.

El dicho ha quedado en la lengua coloquial para designar a una persona incómoda para otras o cuya presencia es molesta. "_¿Pero por qué tiene que venir este tío con nosotros a todas partes? Estoy harto de que venga de carabina"._
El dicho viene de que hasta hace poco era práctica común en España que alguna amiga o familiar acompañara a los novios para vigilarlos (como si estuviera armada con una carabina), generalmente por encargo de los padres de la chica.
_© Espasa Calpe, S.A._


Esto se ve, por ejemplo, en la película 'The quiet man' de John Ford.​ 

"El tercero en discordia" no se aplica en estos casos. No es lo mismo 'ser el tercero en discordia' que 'ir de carabina'.

Tercero en discordia:
~ en discordia.1. m. y f. Persona que media para zanjar una desavenencia
La traduzione sarebbe mediatore di pace, paciere.


Edit: "_Aparece el *tercero en discordia* en el matrimonio de..."_
Aunque no viene recogido en el DRAE, coloquialmente 'el tercero en discordia' significa 'el que faltaba' (que nadie esperaba, pero que es conocido en una relación), en este caso no significa 'mediador' .
Equivaldría a ' aparece el que faltaba en el matrimonio de...'
Por ejemplo: Estaban Bush y Aznar hablando y de repente apareció el tercero en discordia (= Blair)
Estaban Juan y Ana juntos en la casa de campo y apareció la tercera en discordia (= su mujer u otra persona a la que todo el mundo puede identificar fácilmente, puede ser, por ejemplo, la otra amante)


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias Cristina por tu explicación.

Pero querría también saber si "ser/hacer mal tercio" y "hacerle de violinista" se utilizan en algunas zonas de España, o si se trata de expresiones méxicanas.


----------



## Cristina.

Mai sentite!
hacer de violinista (9 occorrenze)
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=27504
11, 12 y 16 = hacer de violinista (Chile, Argentina y Colombia)
Por lo que he averiguado, se utiliza sobre todo en Chile.
18 = mal tercio (México)
hacer alguien mal tercio a otra persona :. fr. Estorbarle; hacer daño en una pretensión o cosa semejante.
Mai sentito! La recoge el DRAE y parece que solo se usa en México.
(de ahí que muchas expresiones recogidas en el DRAE no sean conocidas en España)

7 y 9 : Hacer de farol y el que aguanta la vela : Mai sentite!.
21 : chaperón y chaperonear (ovviamente mai sentite) .Se usan en _C. Rica_,_ Cuba_,_ México,__ Panamá y Venezuela._
_En Chile, Honduras y Caribe se utiliza chaperona._


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, entiendo. 
Entonces si voy a España tendría que usar _ir de carabina._
Gracias.


----------



## freakit

Cristina. said:


> Mai sentite!
> hacer de violinista (9 occorrenze)
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=27504
> 11, 12 y 16 = hacer de violinista (Chile, Argentina y Colombia)
> Por lo que he averiguado, se utiliza sobre todo en Chile.
> 18 = mal tercio (México)
> hacer alguien mal tercio a otra persona :. fr. Estorbarle; hacer daño en una pretensión o cosa semejante.
> Mai sentito! La recoge el DRAE y parece que solo se usa en México.
> (de ahí que muchas expresiones recogidas en el DRAE no sean conocidas en España)
> 
> * 7 y 9 : Hacer de farol y el que aguanta la vela : Mai sentite!.*
> 21 : chaperón y chaperonear (ovviamente mai sentite) .Se usan en _C. Rica_,_ Cuba_,_ México,__ Panamá y Venezuela._
> _En Chile, Honduras y Caribe se utiliza chaperona._



¡Venga! Esto se dice también en italiano, o mejor en algunos dialectos: "Che vengo a fare? A reggervi il mocco?"
"¿A que me toca venir? ¿Para aguantaros (o sujetaros) la vela?"

_Mocco _es literalmente el pedazo que queda una vez que se ha consumido la vela.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, tienes razón. También por aquí usamos "reggere il mocco".


----------



## Cristina.

Si alguien me dice que no quiere sujetar la vela entendería qué quiere decir, pero en Madrid, que yo sepa, no se suele usar.
Mocco in spagnolo suona fatale (=moccio) ;-))
Tu vuoi dire moccoLO (residuo di candela).
En los post 7 y 8 son catalanes los que hablan de esta expresión.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, se refiere a "moccolo" pero, que yo sepa, se usa también "mocco". A lo mejor es dialectal..


----------



## freakit

Cristina. said:


> Si alguien me dice que no quiere sujetar la vela entendería qué quiere decir, pero en Madrid, que yo sepa, no se suele usar.
> Mocco in spagnolo suona fatale (=moccio) ;-))
> Tu vuoi dire moccoLO (residuo di candela).
> En los post 7 y 8 son catalanes los que hablan de esta expresión.



¡Jeje, creo que tengas razón!
¡Entre dialectos e idiomas a veces se me va la pinza!


----------



## claudine2006

A proposito di _reggere il moccolo, _se n'è già parlato qui:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=42814


----------

